
Is ShareThis the next Digg? - ajbatac
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10047342-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware
======
unalone
Specious article. ShareThis has fewer dedicated users than Digg and it's
entering a very crowded space where not even presence on other web sites will
give it a big advantage.

Is Reddit the next Digg? I think that's far more likely.

